# Hi Tek Naturals Question



## macoleman (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forum and I found it because I have a question about my dry dog food. I have been feeding my dogs (Dixie and Lee), the same Hi-tek Naturals, Chicken and Rice, for the past 3-4 years. There were some major events that happened this year that may have stressed them out, especially my Dixie, but they have stopped eating the food. It has affected them so bad, that Dixie has become so skinny, we can see her ribs, back, etc. I took her to my vet the other week, who ran blood tests, which came back normal, and gave me some special gastroentric food to mix in with her regular dry. However, she will not eat the dry unless covered in the other food. Tonight, I gave her the last of the special food, and then half a can of the Petco Brand canned food....and she devoured both of them! 

Does anyone know if Hi-tek Naturals has changed their recipe? Or know if I can call the company and ask if they have changed it? We still have half a bag left, but is it worth me buying another small bag of different dry food to give her? Or should I stick to canned food and supplement with bones to help with her teeth? Thoughts? 

Thank you!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome! I'm not a kibble feeder, so I really can't help on that end, but I'm sure someone who is will be able to help you. I can say however, that giving some raw edible bones several times a week would be a good idea regardless of what you decide to feed.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you tried mixing a couple of spoonfuls of canned food with the Hi-Tek? If the dogs need to gain weight the extra canned food should be helpful.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

I would think they'd help you if you called. And if not, I would change anyway. If you get to looking for a new food, check out VeRUS Pet foods. When you contact them, they actually respond with a human. It's great. They answer questions & everything. Not to mention, their food is fantastic. My dogs have really improved in their overall health & energy levels on this food.


----------

